# Crashed 461 repair?



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

I read the thread re the crashed 585 and, sorry about your loss. Hopefully the repair comes back well. Gets me thinking: I crashed my 461 in 2005. It's a first year model in the US. It sits on my workbench and I haven't got the heart to throw it out.

I weigh 230lbs and rode into a parked car during a race. I was hammering with my head down and simply didn't look up. No visible damage to the frame, but you can see some paint fatigue at the lug/tube junctions. Insurance bought me a 555 replacement, so I'm happy.

I'm interested in exactly what Calfee can do and at what price. Should I consider an inspection and repair for a 5yo frame which isn't >$1600 when new?

Thoughts?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*probably not...*

Obviously, only Calfee can answer your question in detail, but I would not think it worth repairing. I've got a 461 myself and it's a very nice second bike for me. After 3-4 seasons of use, it's not worth more than a few hundred dollars, even in it's pristine condition.


----------

